# Bremsenaufnahme Hinterrad M3 ungenau?



## Myrkskog (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe Probleme mit einer 200mm Formula Scheibe am Hinterrad. Mit dem passenden Formula Adapter für 200mm ist die Scheibe seltsamerweise ca. 3mm zu klein, so als müsste man eine 203er Scheibe verwenden. 
Hat dieses Problem schonmal jemand gehabt? Klar kann ich eine 203er Scheibe kaufen, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2010)

zumal eine 203er scheibe immer noch 1,5mm zu klein im radius wäre. oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (29. Mai 2010)

nein, aber ne 206er werde ich wohl nicht bekommen. Mit einer Avid 203er Scheibe reicht die Fläche aus. Allerdings benötige ich die Scheibe an meiner anderen Bremse.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2010)

hope gabs doch in 205mm


----------



## Myrkskog (29. Mai 2010)

Stimmt - das wäre eine Option. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, was da falsch ist. Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Fremdadapter versuchen?


----------



## noco (29. Mai 2010)

Die Formula 4 DH Scheibe hatte jedenfalls 205mm - hab sie vor mir liegen...


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2010)

@myrskog: Es gab doch bei Formula 200er und 203er Scheiben. Du hast wohl nur den falschen Adapter.


----------

